# Pattern for Christmas Dress



## tonysmom (Jul 19, 2005)

Check out "diynetwork.com" go to christmas ideas and scroll down to dog/cat ideas. Cute dress and stocking pattens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

oooh I like the puppy party dress!!
Thanks for that link, i've added to my fav's for keeping


----------



## spoiledchiens (Jan 2, 2008)

love the Dog Christmas Stocking thank for the info


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

I love the dress thanks


----------

